# momentary video freezes during streaming



## quikah (Dec 16, 2006)

I have been having an issue with the video freezing for 1-2s while the audio continues playing. This is on a new iPad air. Roamio basic with a standalone stream.

Anyone have any idea what could be causing this?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Most likely networking issue. How is the Roamio connected to your network? It needs to be hardwired for streaming to work properly. You can't use wifi.


----------



## quikah (Dec 16, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> Most likely networking issue. How is the Roamio connected to your network? It needs to be hardwired for streaming to work properly. You can't use wifi.


Roamio and stream are directly connected to the router. I suspected it was a network issue. Will have to try fiddling with my router maybe.


----------

